# Simple Machines Forum



## pritish_kul2 (Mar 16, 2007)

I have installed Simple Machines Forum but how to set up a forum. i extracted the files. how to open a PHP file?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Mar 16, 2007)

*www.simplemachines.org/smf/readme_install.html
*www.astahost.com/info.php/how-install-smf_t6176.html

If your hosting has Fantastico, you can easily install it from there in a few clicks


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Mar 16, 2007)

what's fantastico?


----------



## mehulved (Mar 16, 2007)

Where are you trying to set it up? At a remote server or your PC?


----------



## iMav (Mar 16, 2007)

fantastico is fantastico it allows u to automatically install phpbb, smf, blogs, and all on ur site .... u click once it will do the rest .... ur host provides u with fantastico


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Mar 16, 2007)

*www.host4cheap.org/fantastico.php


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Mar 16, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Where are you trying to set it up? At a remote server or your PC?


my PC. i have just downloaded the SMF and extracted it. now how to setup my own forum?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh on your PC. You will need to setup WAMP server. 

WAMP - Windows, Apache, MySQL, PHP

If you are unsure on how to do this. I suggest download Xaamp or EasyPHP. Both are very good WAMP Packages


----------



## mehulved (Mar 16, 2007)

Download and install xampp, it's an easy to start server, which has apache, php and mysql
Homepage - *www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Mar 16, 2007)

So I Would Have To Download A 25mb Program To Run A 64kb Program


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Mar 16, 2007)

SMF is not 64 KB  See in order to Run PHP on your PC you need to have APACHE, MySQL, PHP on your PC.

If you dont want to download 25MB, Download EasyPHP from Easyphp.org. It is 8-9 MB i think.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 16, 2007)

How are you gonna run SMF? I mean which web server will you be using then?


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Mar 16, 2007)

i don't know anything abt this. all i know is i want to setup up a forum with any software.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 16, 2007)

You will require some web server, mysql and php to set up the forum. XAMPP is the easiest for beginners IMO.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Mar 16, 2007)

EasyPHP and Xaamp IMHO


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 16, 2007)

@pritish_kul2
register at any of the free web hosting sites which has forum also. Or else if u wanna ur own domain name, then buy some paid website [will be around 500~1000/- per year]. If u wanna setup server in ur home then your internet connection shud be incredibly fast[more than 2MBPS unlimited] for at least for some 20~30 people to login simultaneously into ur forum.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Mar 16, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @pritish_kul2
> register at any of the free web hosting sites which has forum also. Or else if u wanna ur own domain name, then buy some paid website [will be around 500~1000/- per year]. If u wanna setup server in ur home then your internet connection shud be incredibly fast[more than 2MBPS unlimited] for at least for some 20~30 people to login simultaneously into ur forum.


I think, he just setting up forum at his own pc to learn and not for practical purposes


----------



## Pathik (Mar 16, 2007)

use any free host like 6te.net 9999mb.com even 4 learning


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Mar 16, 2007)

thanks everybody. but i would be more graeful if u provide me with a step - by - step procedure to create a forum


----------



## iMav (Mar 16, 2007)

its very simple ... dwnld easyphp ... install it and then it in its install directory u will fnd www named folder copy the smf/phpbb folder in it then if im not wrong .... go to 127.0.0.1/smf it will take u the install page .... and b4 tht create a user in mysql by going to the mysql panel .... accessing mysql and all u will find a good help document with images


----------

